# Might & Magic Heroes 6 im Test: Wunderbare Fortsetzung mit Schwächen in der Kampagne



## ViktorEippert (15. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Might & Magic Heroes 6 im Test: Wunderbare Fortsetzung mit Schwächen in der Kampagne* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Might & Magic Heroes 6 im Test: Wunderbare Fortsetzung mit Schwächen in der Kampagne


----------



## N7ghty (15. Oktober 2011)

Der Test vermittelt genau den Eindruck, den ich von der Demo hatte. Mit dem Talentbaum war ich völlig überfordert, ansonsten fand ich die Neuerungen klasse. Vor allem das Kreaturendesign fand ich wirklich hervorragend, da hat man auch mal neue kreative Viecher eingeführt und nicht immer dieselben Höllenhunde und Efreets, Gehörnte Dämonen und Imps wie vorher. Jedenfalls bei Inferno, alles andere konnte man ja nicht anspielen (leider)
Wird so früh es geht angeschafft.


----------



## HMCpretender (15. Oktober 2011)

Pah, Ubischrott.


----------



## N7ghty (15. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Pah, Ubischrott.


 Wie kannst du von dem Publisher auf das Spiel schließen? Ubisoft hat das doch nicht entwickelt...
Ich mag Ubisoft auch nicht besonders, das liegt aber hauptsächlich an dem Kopierschutz.


----------



## Marko3006 (15. Oktober 2011)

Schon komisch die einen loben die Story hier wird sie nicht verstanden!  So ist  das halt^^


----------



## Raen (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich war sehr skeptisch als ich die ersten Infos zum Spiel bekam. Die Beta hat mein Bild vom Spiel allerdings schnell zum guten gewendet. Was mich allerdings ein wenig gestört hat war das Balancing (Untote sind einmal mehr übermächtig), aber das ist man ja in Heroes gewohnt. Alles in allem ein gutes Spiel, dass durchaus noch den ein oder anderen Spielspaßpunkt verdient hätte.


----------



## jael (15. Oktober 2011)

Scheiß Bullshit online geficke immer. Jetzt hab ich die Internetverbindung verloren und ich kann die ganze Mission wiederholen die ich gerade durchgezockt hab. Da ist kein Autosave da, nichts. 

Ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem stupiden Rumgetue. Es geht Ubisoft nen feuchten Scheißdreck an ob ich online bin oder nicht.


----------



## leckmuschel (15. Oktober 2011)

jael schrieb:


> Scheiß Bullshit online geficke immer. Jetzt hab ich die Internetverbindung verloren und ich kann die ganze Mission wiederholen die ich gerade durchgezockt hab. Da ist kein Autosave da, nichts.
> 
> Ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem stupiden Rumgetue. Es geht Ubisoft nen feuchten Scheißdreck an ob ich online bin oder nicht.


 
wer nicht hören kann, muss fühlen !
man kauft keine ubisoft games, egal ob mit oder ohne diesen schutz, solange sie es nicht ganz rausnehmen.
und wenn man assassins creed spielen will, lässt man es sich brennen ^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Oktober 2011)

jael schrieb:


> Scheiß Bullshit online geficke immer. Jetzt hab ich die Internetverbindung verloren und ich kann die ganze Mission wiederholen die ich gerade durchgezockt hab. Da ist kein Autosave da, nichts.
> 
> Ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem stupiden Rumgetue. Es geht Ubisoft nen feuchten Scheißdreck an ob ich online bin oder nicht.


 

 haha!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2011)

Deswegen hab ich 3 Jahre lang kein Ubisoft Spiel gekauft, weil die fast immer ihren blöden Kopierschutz einsetzen.

Ubisoft schießt sich damit ins eigene Knie. Wie zuletzt verlautet wurde, soll der Umsatz beim PC um 90% zurückgegangen sein: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden

Selbst schuld, PC Versionen von Ubisoft sind einfach nicht mehr kaufbar.


----------



## labecula (15. Oktober 2011)

Hm, also wenn die Story das einzige große Manko neben ein paar Absturzbugs ist, dann ist es ein MustHave... Die Story ist mir ehrlich gesagt latz. Habe aber gehört man müsse für einen Account zahlen, sitmmt das?


----------



## Lurelein (15. Oktober 2011)

Verknüpfung erstellen und "/offline" anhängen fertig! Ohne uplay zocken


----------



## Moleny (15. Oktober 2011)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Verknüpfung erstellen und "/offline" anhängen fertig! Ohne uplay zocken


Gut das klappt wohl beim SKIDROW Release aber gehts mit dem Original auch so simpel?


----------



## ViktorEippert (15. Oktober 2011)

labecula schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn die Story das einzige große Manko neben ein paar Absturzbugs ist, dann ist es ein MustHave... Die Story ist mir ehrlich gesagt latz. Habe aber gehört man müsse für einen Account zahlen, sitmmt das?


 
Keine Ahnung, wo das Gerücht her kommt, aber da ist nichts dran. UPlay-Accounts sind kostenlos und ganz davon abgesehen, kannst du Hereoes 6 auch im Offline-Modus ganz ohne Account spielen (dann gehen allerdings die Dynastie-Features nicht).

@Jael: Wenn du Probleme mit der Cloud hast (was der Fall zu sein scheint, denn das Spiel selbst speichert die letzten 10 Runden immer vorbidlich ab), solltest dus am besten im Offlinemodus versuchen.

@Molney: Beim "Original" muss man beim Anmeldefenster bloß auf den "Offline spielen"-Button drücken.


----------



## Doppel-H (15. Oktober 2011)

@Vik86: Da du so nett bist, auf die User-Kommentare einzugehen, hätte ich gleich auch noch eine Frage, welche mir der Test nicht beantwortet.
Im Test steht nur etwas von Online-Matches und Hotseat, also zwei an einem PC.
Da wir den Vorgänger immer noch sehr gerne im LAN zocken, wäre es für uns doch sehr interessant zu wissen, ob der sechste Teil auch einen LAN-Modus im Gepäck hat.
Wenn ja, ist das Spiel so gut wie gekauft! Es nutzt ja schließlich nicht den UBI-Launcher...


----------



## ViktorEippert (15. Oktober 2011)

Doppel-H schrieb:


> @Vik86: Da du so nett bist, auf die User-Kommentare einzugehen, hätte ich gleich auch noch eine Frage, welche mir der Test nicht beantwortet.
> Im Test steht nur etwas von Online-Matches und Hotseat, also zwei an einem PC.
> Da wir den Vorgänger immer noch sehr gerne im LAN zocken, wäre es für uns doch sehr interessant zu wissen, ob der sechste Teil auch einen LAN-Modus im Gepäck hat.
> Wenn ja, ist das Spiel so gut wie gekauft! Es nutzt ja schließlich nicht den UBI-Launcher...


 
Einen LAN-Modus gibt's in Heroes 6 bisher leider nicht. Für Mehrspielerspieler-Partien muss jeder Rechner Online sein und jeder Spieler braucht einen Uplay-Account zum Spielen.
Vielleicht wird ein LAN-Modus noch nachgepatcht oder mit einem der Add-ons nachgereicht. Aber bisher ist nichts derartiges angekündigt.


----------



## Doppel-H (15. Oktober 2011)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Einen LAN-Modus gibt's in Heroes 6 bisher leider nicht. Für Mehrspielerspieler-Partien muss jeder Rechner Online sein und jeder Spieler braucht einen Uplay-Account zum Spielen.
> Vielleicht wird ein LAN-Modus noch nachgepatcht oder mit einem der Add-ons nachgereicht. Aber bisher ist nichts derartiges angekündigt.


 
Wow - Um diese Uhrzeit noch eine Antwort!
Vielen Dank dafür! 
Na, dann werden wir wohl mal das Beste hoffen und so lange weiter HoMM5 spielen....ich schätze, wenn das tatsächlich passieren sollte, werde ich das wohl bei euch erfahren.
Der UPlay-Account wäre ja nicht das Problem, aber meine schmalbrüstige 1MBit-Verbindung ist mit vier bis fünf Spielern dann leider doch etwas überfordert...


----------



## devflash (15. Oktober 2011)

Schade das der Editor so kompliziert gemacht wurde, da sieht man ja kein Stück mehr durch.
Aber sonst ein gutes Spiel, nur die KI finde ich ein wenig schwach.


----------



## Osskarius (16. Oktober 2011)

Hiho ! Wie kann es sein, dass ihr mittlerweile immer öfters mit halbwegs guten Wertungen beurteilt, wenn das Spiel offensichtliche derbe Schwächen hat, und nicht mal fertig ist ???!!! Die Foren sind voll mit Usern (so auch ich) denen das Spiel alle 5 min abstürzt, Grafikbugs, CTD´s, Onlinezwang für Features und und und ... diverse Grafikkarten werden auch einfach nicht unterstützt ! (und werden es auch nicht - so Ubisoft selbst). Davon lest man nichts im Test !

Das Traurige daran ist, dass das Spiel an sich richtig Spass machen würde, nur wieder einmal wurde es zu früh veröffentlicht . So fährt man diese wunderbare Serie , wie auch zB Silent Hunter 5 an die Wand. Zu früh veröffentlicht (denn es wäre wirklich toll das Game !) - muss erst gesund gepacht werden und das dauert wieder Wochen - oder Support wird eingestellt wie bei Silent Hunter 5 ! Dafür 81 % ???? Mir ein Rätsel ...


----------



## Doppel-H (16. Oktober 2011)

@Osskarius: Naja, wenn man es jetzt ganz genau nimmt, steht da ja nur "PC Games Spielspaß-Wertung". Und wie du selber sagst, scheint das Spiel die 81%-Wertung in dem Segment ja wohl verdient zu haben...und es ist ebenso denkbar, dass das Spiel während des Tests nicht abgestürzt ist.
Das UBI den Onlinezwang im Singleplayer quasi durch die Hintertür eingebaut hat, ist mir auch erst richtig bewußt geworden, als ich den Test ein zweites Mal gelesen habe.
Denn wer will im Multiplayer schon Nachteile in Kauf nehmen müssen, wenn man den Singleplayer offline spielt und somit die eigenen Helden keine Vergünstigungen am Start haben, wenn man sich in ein Online-Match begibt.
Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, was sich dieser Publisher beim nächsten ANNO diesbezüglich einfallen läßt - wir werden sehen...und dann eventuell auf einen Kauf verzichten und auch da weiter den Vorgänger zocken.


----------



## Osskarius (16. Oktober 2011)

Joa, da hast Du Recht. Es ist leider schwierig geworden sowas richtig zu beurteilen. Den Spass macht es ja wirklich allemal - leider wird er halt alle 5 min. unterbrochen. Ich würde mich darüber freuen, wenn aus gegebenen Anlass (ist ja immer häufiger der Fall, dass Spiele unfertig oder mit derben Mackenzum Vollpreis verkauft werden) ein neuer Testaward verliehen wird : Beta-Gurke des Monats oder so ähnlich ^^


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (16. Oktober 2011)

also bei einem test, der mit "wunderbare fortsetzung" betitelt ist, hätte ich eine deutlich höhere wertung erwartet...


----------



## ViktorEippert (16. Oktober 2011)

@Osskarius: Bei uns im Test lief es einfach viel stabiler (und das auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern, da ich auch daheim viel gespielt hab). Abstürze gab es zwar, die hielten sich aber in Grenzen. Mit der gepatchten Verkaufsfassung hatten wir nur kleinere Fehler, von denen die wichtigsten im Test beschrieben werden. Gravierende Probleme, wie du sie beschreibst, kamen bei uns im Test nicht vor.


----------



## Adariel (17. Oktober 2011)

81 find ich arg wenig, wer den Test liest würde am Ende auch nie eine 81 vermuten, eher eine 87-88.

Naja, mir egal. Von mir bekommt es 95%, finde das Spiel einfach genial. Leider ist es selbst auf Schwer aber zu einfach (~22 Stunden Spielzeit, kurz vor Ende der 3. Mission Nekros), hoffe das wird in den nächsten Kampagnen schwerer...

Ach und ich hoffe die stellen das flimmern des Mauszeigers mal langsam ab, in der Beta hat da nämlich absolut nix geflimmert...


----------



## Heldon (17. Oktober 2011)

Finde die 81 auch zu wenig, man bekommt ein solch riesiges Spiel mit so viel Tiefgang! 

Adariel, das finde ich interessant wie Du den Schwierigkeitsgrad findest, er ist definitiv höher als bei den anderen Teilen, was auch in Fanforen aktuell diskutiert wird. Das wird allgemein als positiv angesehen, denn leider kommen auch im Strategiesektor fast nur noch casual-ähnliche Spiele raus, die lächerlich einfach sind.


----------



## Angeldust (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal so eine kurze Frage:

Gibt es eigentlich immer noch die HOMM-Krankheit, dass die Einheitenzahlen ins Unermessliche steigen:

1 Fantastrilliarde Imps vs. 500 Fantastrillionen Bogenschützen etc.

Oder haben die da endlich mal nen System gefunden, dass es spielbar bleibt (Kings Bounty lässt grüßen)


----------



## Stonemender (17. Oktober 2011)

Hm. Also ich habe das Spiel jetzt 2 Monate lang ausgiebig gespielt und kann euer Urteil nicht nachvollziehen. Das 'entschlackte' Ressourcensystem, dass ihr für einen Vorteil haltet sorgt eher dafür, dass Spieltiefer verloren geht.

Wo man früher 6 verschiedene Ressourcen verwalten musste, gibt es nun bloss noch 3.

Das absolut schlimmste ist allerdings das 'neue' Heldensystem. Kurzgesagt, alle Helden können mehr oder weniger das gleiche lernen. Vorbei die Zeit, wo man sich für 5 Skills (aus 10) und 15 Subskills (von über 100) entscheiden musste.

Hatte ich erwähnt, dass das neue Magiesystem genauso schlimm ist? Sprüche lernt man jetzt per Skillpunkt.

Darüber hinaus nerven die Völker. Vorbei die Zeiten in denen es ein echtes Grundthema bei Völkern gab. Alle Fraktionen spielen sich sehr ähnlich. Jede hat inzwischen Heiler, welche auch Tote wiederbeleben können und auch sonst, ist es alles nur ein großer Brei.

Die einzige positive Neuerung, die ich herausheben möchte ist das Konzept der Minen, die einem bestimmten Gebiet zugeordnet sind.

Kurzum:

Es wurde wenig verbessert aber sehr viel verschlechtert. Ich hätte dem Spiel keine 80% gegeben und ich werde es mir auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Heldon (17. Oktober 2011)

Diese Diskussion ist so alt wie es Spiele gibt. Die CIV2-Fans haben CIV 3 gehasst, und die CIV3-Fans haben CIV 4 gehasst, und CIV 5 war ja noch schlimmer... alles Quatsch. HOMM wurde sinnvoll weiterentwickelt, das Ressourcensystem nimmt Glück aus dem Spiel und setzt dafür Rivalität um für alle wichtige, knappe Ressourcen ein. 

Die Skills können nicht alle von jedem gelernt werden, ca. 70% können von jedem gelernt werden. Es ist aber sehr unterschiedlich, für welche Fraktion, für welche Heldenart (Might / Magic) und für welche Ausrichtung (Blood / Tears) man seine Skills wählt - denn die sind dann sehr unterschiedlich wertvoll. Ach ja, es gibt witzige Synergieeffekte, aber auf die muss man erst mal kommen! (Keine Spoiler hier *g*)

Dadurch dass selbst die billigsten Einheiten mindestens 3-4 verschiedene Attribute haben spielen sich die Fraktionen sehr unterschiedlich - allerdings nicht auf dem leichtesten Level, auf dem man auf sowas sowieso nicht acht geben muss. 

Die meisten Kritikpunkte rühren daher, dass einige HOMM-Veteranen sich lieber eine Neuauflage von HOMM 3 ohne Änderungen wünschen. Das neue HOMM gefällt dann spontan mal nicht so gut, dann funktionieren die alten Tricks und Strategien auch nicht mehr, und dann ist eben das ganze Spiel schlecht. Wie bei CIV. Ein wenig aufgeschlossen muss man als HOMM-Veteran schon sein. Es ist keine Katastrophe wie HOMM 4, und die Komplexität ist höher - ab einem gewissen Spielniveau.


----------



## Stonemender (17. Oktober 2011)

Heldon schrieb:


> Das neue HOMM gefällt dann spontan mal nicht so gut, dann funktionieren die alten Tricks und Strategien auch nicht mehr, und dann ist eben das ganze Spiel schlecht. Wie bei CIV. Ein wenig aufgeschlossen muss man als HOMM-Veteran schon sein. Es ist keine Katastrophe wie HOMM 4, und die Komplexität ist höher - ab einem gewissen Spielniveau.


 
Ich diesen Typ Argumentation immer lustig. Eigentlich eine Aneinanderreihung verkappter Beleidigungen. Wer nicht deiner Meinung ist, ist also engstirnig oder spielt einfach unter deinem Niveau. So kann man Diskussionen auch gewinnen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon IST Civ5 scheisse. Das allerdings erst seit sie das Multiplayer kaputt gemacht haben  und das es noch immer keine Möglichkeit gibt echte Mods zu erstellen nervt auch ungemein^^

---

Aber zurück zum Thema. Im Unterschied zu Civ5, sind die Änderungen in HOMM6 zu großen Teilen kein Schritt zu mehr Komplexität gewesen. Die Helden teilen sich den größten Teil aller Skills, das Ressourcensystem wurde massiv zusammengekürzt, durch die Migrations-Option kann man sich auf seine Lieblingseinheiten konzentrieren und das Rekrutierungssystem erlaubt es dir ohne Aufwand  deine Truppen aus dem ganzen Reich zu bündeln.

Sie haben quasi jeden Aspekt des Spiels einfacher gemacht. Die von die angesprochene Komplexität der Einheiten kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Jede Einheit hat ihre klar definierte Rolle und für jede Rolle gibt es bei jedem Volk eine Entsprechung...


----------



## Kulin (17. Oktober 2011)

> Aber zurück zum Thema. Im Unterschied zu Civ5, sind die Änderungen in HOMM6 zu großen Teilen kein Schritt zu mehr Komplexität gewesen. Die Helden teilen sich den größten Teil aller Skills, das Ressourcensystem wurde massiv zusammengekürzt, durch die Migrations-Option kann man sich auf seine Lieblingseinheiten konzentrieren und das Rekrutierungssystem erlaubt es dir ohne Aufwand deine Truppen aus dem ganzen Reich zu bündeln.



Mich wundert die Aussage "das Ressourcensystem wurde massiv zusammengekürzt" irgendwie schon. Abgesehen davon, dass dieser Kritikpunkt einfach nur überall nachgeplappert wird und deswegen höchstwahrscheinlich für dich überhaupt erst existiert, weil du wo anders davon gelesen hat, wundert mich an dieser Stelle, was manche Leute als "Komplex" empfinden. In meinen Augen wird dadurch garnix komplexer. Habt ihr echt Schwierigkeiten damit 7 verschiedene Resourcentypen zu erobern? 

Die einzige Form der Komplexität die damit zusammenhängt ist doch, dass bestimmte Resourcen auf einigen Maps rar und umkämpft sind. Aber dieses "Problem" kann man doch auch mit 4 Resourcen erschaffen. Objektiv betrachtet bringen die 7 Rohstoffe eigentlich garnix. Nur weil auf jeder Map um was anderes gekämpft wird, heisst das doch nicht, dass es komplexer ist. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Auch ist der Kritikpunkt: "Die Helden teilen sich den größten Teil aller Skills" nicht neu. Wenn man es genau betrachtet hatten auch früher viele Helden einen großen Pool von gleichen Skills, sowie einen kleineren Pool von Spezialistenskills. Jetzt kann man wenigstens seine Helden selber basteln und Synergien schaffen, die vorher eher Glücksabhängig waren.

Mich persönlich stört da eher, dass das Spiel so glatt wirkt. Ich hab zu selten das Gefühl: "Woah, nu bin ich aber krass imba!" Dadurch, dass das seltener vorkommt und alles so glatt und gebalanced wirkt, sei es durch Items oder Skills, fehlt mir irgendwie ein großer Motivator im Jäger und Sammlertrieb des Spiels. Ich hab einfach das Gefühl, dass sich das Durchsuchen der Map weniger lohnt.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich erst in der zweiten Kampagne bin. Vielleicht wirds ja besser, wenn man nicht mehr diesen ganzen Zwangsrestriktionen, wie gesperrten Kreaturen und Gebäuden unterliegt.


----------



## jael (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds lustig wie über das Magiesystem gelästert wird. Ich darf mal an das HOMM V erinnern wo das System abhängig von der aktuellen Temperatur in Timbuktu in Relation zum Aszendenten des Spieler völlig sinnfreie Skill Konstelationen ausgespuckt hat. Da ist das System jetzt ein echter Segen. 

Was mich einfach nur massiv ankotzt ist der Online Zwang. Meine Internetverbindung ist nicht die beste. Da lande ich bei jedem Mini-Disconnect auf dem Startmenü ohne dass gespeichert wird. Das ist echt die Höhe. Die haben das letzte Mal Kohle von mir gesehn.

Das treibt mich echt in den Wahnsinn.


----------



## toix (21. November 2011)

Ich finde die Charakterentwicklung gut. Je komplexer, desto besser!
Daneben möchte ich noch die miserable KI bemängeln. Beim Skirmish heißt es: Wer zuerst angreift, hat gewonnen.


----------



## Kirk66 (27. Februar 2012)

Besonders nervend ist, dass die Verbindung zu den Servern alle paar Tage nicht klappt. Man ist schon auf eigene Server umgezogen, aber trotzdem gab es schon wieder stundenlange Ausfälle (wie gerade im Moment .


----------



## Mandy86 (4. März 2013)

Also das spiel ist einfach nur fehlerhaft! Ich kann nicht richtig Spielen. Entweder bleibt es hängen wenn ich in der Burg etwas bauen will oder ich ein Monster Angreife! Kann vielleicht gerade mal 2 Minuten Spielen dann verreckt das Spiel wieder! Meine was soll der mist?! Egal welches Spiel ich Spiele bei mir geht einfach NICHTS! Und in den dämlichen Foren von dem Spiel bekommt man ja auch NIE irgend eine Hilfe! Die Vorgänger der Heroes waren viel besser und unkomplizierter! Aber das mit diesem Flux ist ja mal völliger Schwachsinn!


----------

